# Dowagiac Creek



## fredmo (Aug 5, 2002)

I recently learned of Dowagiac Creek (not to be confused with Dowagiac River). Does anyone have any experience with fishing this creek for trout? Where can you access the creek, and expect some success? I am familiar with the county park east of Dowagiac, but wonder if there are other places where I might have more success.


----------



## ZFeesh (Jan 27, 2005)

Have fished it only once. Access at the park was good, but couldn't find fish. Drove to bridge crossings downstream. First bridge pool looked too difficult to wade. Second looked good, and fished even better. My pleasant evening was then interrupted by an angry landowner who informed me I was tresspassing. I insisted I had always stayed "in the stream," which was true. He said that the riparian rights law only applied to larger streams, and after getting home and re-checking the law I learned he was right. The landowner might have granted access if I'd asked, but was pretty pissy since I hadn't. Moral of the story: There is good fishing on the creek, but unless you want to wrangle with landowners you'll want to ask for permission first, rather than second. Hope that helps.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Zfeesh, although i am not going to edit or delete your reply i will ask you to refrain from posting on small creeks such as Dowagiac Creek. If you would like to share info w/ regards to fishing please use the pm function. 

BTW, this thread is over 2 years old.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

On second thought after reading the exact rules for posting I am going to go ahead and close this thread.

If you would like to see the sites policy for posting on rivers click here
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=63373

Any questions feel free to pm me.


----------

